# Millie in surgery again



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

So my son came to pick me up to go to the vets at 12,20 i locked the front door he had millie on a lead ,i gott in the car he scooped her up onto my knee and i noticed she was chomping black charcoal ,i thought she had had a st6one and my son said i was being paranoid The vet said Millie was out of tyhe 72 hour danger zone and continued with our care plan But then i started to cry and yold her the stone story and said i didnt want to appear paranoid ,she said il xray her and she camr back and said there was a stone in her stomach again ,i nearly collapsed ,So shes had another op this afternoon on her stomach ,her chances were slim but thank god shes made it through the op ,we have to take the next 24 hours again step by step .
I feel so bad i cannot believe it , its absoloutly draining, poor Millie .
xxxxlynda
.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh no! Poor you and Millie, you must be so stressed. I know it's harsh but for her own sake maybe you need to muzzle her when she goes out. At least for a while to stop her eating anymore stones. I don't see what else you can do, because you cannot watch her all the time. You are not a bad mummy, quite the opposite, you acted so fast, how old is Millie?


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry to read your post, poor Millie, and poor you, thinking about you all.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

millie is 6 months ,i know we said we would get a muzzle cannot believe shes just started doing it .I have Ollie too who is 2 1/2 xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh der, silly Millie  what an awful thing to happen agin! Thank goodness they x rayed again at least that has given her the bet chance. She is a fighter, I am sure she will be home with you again soon.

Perhaps the little madam will be best introduced to a muzzle? Just so you can rest easy when out and about.

Sending best wishes and lots of hugs.
Xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor, poor you.
And Milly... she is obviously made of tough stuff...
Praying for you and Milly x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

What a nightmare...some dogs just seem more prone to things happening to them for some reason...Betty was badly attacked by alsation at 12 weeks old and nearly died but also swallowed an Xmas bauble and also a small box of raisins which are poisonous but survived the lot....I'm sure Millie will to. Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Lynda you must be distraught, poor Millie..... Getting everything crossed again.... That must be it then xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Poor Millie, what a nightmare for you all. Don't feel bad Lynda - even with the eyes in the back of the head that we all seem to develop when they're pups, you can't watch them every second. Just be glad you trusted your instincts and realised what she'd done.
She's obviously getting the best possible care and I'd definitely introduce her to that muzzle as soon as she's home 
Hope tomorrow is a better day xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Lynda that's quite something to have to go through twice! Really hoping that you can all get back to normal soon and at least have a chance to enjoy Christmas! Thinking of you all and look forward to hearing that Millie is back home again, safe and sound. x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh bless, what a shame. I hope she pulls through and you can put this nightmare week behind you x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am really hope your poo is going to be ok. I am so sorry you are both going through all this.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

So sorry for you and Millie. :hug:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Nightmare for sure!! Praying for you both!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Millie and you. Fingers crossed this is the end of the issues and she is on the mend from here. What a tough time for you and Millie. X


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Sending you our best wishes - get better quickly Millie x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ok i would put a muzzle her right now,that poor girl can not take to many more operation,and either can you..i would not leave the house with out a muzzle on her,,it sounds drastic but facts are facts, you have to do it .please take care and god bless both of you lumpy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear poor Millie is unwell again! Get well soon Millie. X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How is Millie today. I Keep checking to see if there is any news.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Millie has had to have another op, this has been a nightmare for you and it seems a muzzle is the only thing you can do until she has passed this stage she seems to be going through. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:hug:Come on Lynda please post :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I know I keep checking and hoping Millie is a bit better today. X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Me too....I keep hoping no news is good news.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Everything crossed for Millie...


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Lynda . . . we are all waiting and holding our breath . . Please let us know how Millie is doing . . I've had my laptop up and constantly on this site hopeing for an update! Blessings to you all!


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi guys sorry i havnt been on to update ,millies survived the night and is perky she is seeking attention ,,she has regurgitation which is trauma to the oesophagus they are treating that ,shes still on a drip ,if we dont heaqr anything before 8am tomorrow then thats a good sign , i cannot believe hoe draining this makes one feel i,we are taking 24 hours at a time ,thankyou for your love and concern , i feel even guilty feeling like this when those poor parents friends and family in Conneticut are going through so much ,
I cant believe how it affects you 
bless you ALL LYNDAXXXX


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fingers crossed for more good news tomorrow.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is wonderful! STRONG little girl!! We will all be watching for updates . .


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och Lynda, what a time you've had 

However, I'm sure you're over the worst yet and you'll soon have Millie home again 

Sending lots of get well wishes Millie's way 

xxx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh Lynda.i am praying every night for you and Millie's recovery,Millie's from the operation and you for all you fighting spirit.and sweet ,you are blaming your self for this ,,listen it is not your fault one bit,.please hold on to your faith and all will end well ok .praying for you both ok


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hoping for her to keep doing so well...
Please don't blame yourself at all. 
And don't feel guilty for how you feel. 
Love and Hugs coming your way.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Millies home she is quite perky ,she looks thin though ,but i think she looks quite strong ,daily visits back to the vet but thats a good thing as they keep an eye on her , i have purchased a muzzle for when she can go out so heres keeping everything crossed .Thankyou all so much for your support it means alot and helps so much 
lynda xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh that is good news!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Keep us posted on her progress...hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh Millie how have you not learnt the first time? Silly, pretty lil thing. I would definitely agree and say a muzzle has to be the way forward for yours and her sake. She is your baby and you can't help being at wits end. Your nerves must be shredded. Wishing her a very speedy recovery. - When Nacho was poorly, I got sent this... there are naughtier dogs out there!!!! - http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2008/sep/0/animalwelfare


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad she is home. 
Brave Millie - is she on a special diet for a bit now - special apart from stone free!
reat yourself to some yummy chocolate - you have really been through it


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Great to hear she's home and doing well. Hope she's soon back to her normal self - minus the stone swallowing obviously


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yay Millie is home - what a relief for you....now , no more stone Miss Millie!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lovely news


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Yay so glad to hear Millie is home! Now Millie please don't go worrying your mum by eating more gravel!! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a relief for you. Onwards and upwards Millie......be good for your mum and dad they need a break.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thats great news!!! OK mummy . . time to fatten her back up if you can . . she will probably be on a restricted diet for a while . . right? So glad she has pulled through and doing good!! Blessings to you both!!


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

just read the posts and crikey what a nightmare, just soo pleased Millie is Ok and you must be feeling soo drained but like others say it isn't your fault it is impossible sometimes. Our poo pup is only 12 weeks and picks up everything and having a phase of stones, slate chips, mud so what you have experienced I have been anticipating. If I see her with things in her mouth we can get her to drop them now but it is impossible to catch them at the act all the time. I hope the muzzle helps, a real shame but if is can save her from doing again will be worth it. Funny you said 6 months and only recently started doing it, people say to me a phase just hope it is for Millie. Big hugs x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So glad all is well

xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

phew, what a nightmare, poor millie and poor you! Now hopefully you get to just cuddle her and relax a bit x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hoefully you can relax now and enjoy your Christmas. Be good Millie


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

So glad to hear that Millie is on the mend & back home


----------

